# New Satchel sig! Kramer NAMM 2015



## electriceye (Jan 15, 2015)

I knew this was coming, only because of a single, vague post made by a guy from Kramer on Facebook a couple of months ago. Looks like it's reality now: https://www.facebook.com/KramerGuitarsUSA

















I'm sure these are Korean, but I'm VERY interested in the yellow one.


----------



## Zado (Jan 15, 2015)

When I saw those posted on facebook,I hadn't a single doubt they were for him


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 15, 2015)

Ik not a huge fan but satch is hilarious. He deserves these.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 15, 2015)

Noooooooooooooo ! I wanted the pink bengal one !!!!!!!!
Those ones are funny for him but really too much for me...


----------



## electriceye (Jan 15, 2015)

manu80 said:


> Noooooooooooooo ! I wanted the pink bengal one !!!!!!!!
> Those ones are funny for him but really too much for me...



I don't recall a pink Bengal. He has an orange one and I believe they also make a yellow one. I'm sort of surprised, though, they aren't making the blue/purple one he's been using the past several months on tour.


----------



## Skullet (Jan 15, 2015)

I want this one!


----------



## electriceye (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh geez. I stand corrected! (And I call myself a fan!)


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2015)

Holy shit DO WANT


----------



## fortisursus (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes! Over the top leopard print. Oh yea


----------



## Veritech Zero (Jan 15, 2015)

Sigh... Love the design, unfortunately it will probably have a 12" radius fretboard


----------



## Static (Jan 15, 2015)

Bitchin'.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 15, 2015)

Those are ....in' rad


----------



## monkeysuncle (Jan 15, 2015)

This + Super Distortion + Roland GK-3 = <3


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 16, 2015)

I remember him saying once, "be careful with that guitar it cost me $200."


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice, I'd love a purple one!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 16, 2015)

Would love the purple one.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 16, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Would love the purple one.



Same! That purple one is gorgeous

Satchel (Russ Parrish) def deserves all this credit, said loads of times before but the Steel Panther t1ts and ar$e joking aside, he is a phenomenal player, was listening to Fight - War of Words the other day and loving his playing on that, tho I am not sure the pink bengal or the purple leopard would have fitted in with Fight! LOL!


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 16, 2015)

Well Rob Halford is not the pinky kind of gay.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 16, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Well Rob Halford is not the pinky kind of gay.



LOL


----------



## electriceye (Jan 16, 2015)

Louis Cypher said:


> Same! That purple one is gorgeous
> 
> Satchel (Russ Parrish) def deserves all this credit, said loads of times before but the Steel Panther t1ts and ar$e joking aside, he is a phenomenal player, was listening to Fight - War of Words the other day and loving his playing on that, tho I am not sure the pink bengal or the purple leopard would have fitted in with Fight! LOL!



Absolutely agree with you. I pay close attention to his playing every time I see them (6x the past two years). Not only does he manhandle his guitar, his tone is SICK. I dare say the only tone I've heard that was equal or better is Doug Aldrich when I saw him with Whitesnake a few years ago.


----------



## MaxSwagger (Jan 16, 2015)

Holy shit those are faaaaaaaabbbuuuuullooouuussss


----------



## albertc (Jan 16, 2015)

I wonder if a warmoth neck would work on there. That headstock is horrible


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 16, 2015)

technomancer said:


> Holy shit DO WANT



Dat purple


----------



## s4tch (Jan 16, 2015)

Louis Cypher said:


> Same! That purple one is gorgeous
> 
> Satchel (Russ Parrish) def deserves all this credit, said loads of times before but the Steel Panther t1ts and ar$e joking aside, he is a phenomenal player, was listening to Fight - War of Words the other day and loving his playing on that, tho I am not sure the pink bengal or the purple leopard would have fitted in with Fight! LOL!



Yess, man!  War of Words is one of my all-time faves, Russ plays like a god on that record. Also, he was a G.I.T. instructor. He's not just a clown, au contraire.

Also, agreed on the purple Kramer. That axe is pure sex. Do want.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 16, 2015)

I really don't have the physique to play that kind of guitars any longer XD


----------



## manu80 (Jan 16, 2015)

You're lucky ! I never had it at all !


----------



## aesthyrian (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow so 80's even only 22 frets and a non-recessed floyd.

I can do with the 22 frets, but what the hell is the point of a non-recessed floyd? If you aren't pulling up I think a double locking tremolo system is a bit much.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2015)

The point of a Floyd Rose isn't it's ability to float, because you can do that on regular 2-point tremolos, or even 6-point tremolos if you set it up right. The point of as Floyd Rose is to let you go ....ing insane on a guitar and not lose tuning stability. The floating thing is just a bonus.  Some people go for the non-recessed Floyd for easier string changing or for tonal reasons.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 16, 2015)

Maybe easier for a d-tuna ? I'm surprised to not to see it stock as he uses it a lot


----------



## cardinal (Jan 17, 2015)

aesthyrian said:


> Wow so 80's even only 22 frets and a non-recessed floyd.
> 
> I can do with the 22 frets, but what the hell is the point of a non-recessed floyd? If you aren't pulling up I think a double locking tremolo system is a bit much.



IME a non-locking trem, like a floating Strat trem, actually stays in tune really well for pull-ups (though the range isn't as great as a recessed Floyd). Where the non-locking trems really struggle IME is if you do big dive bombs where the strings go slack. Unless the guitar had a locking nut or at least locking tuners (and no string windings around the posts), that will knock it out of tune pretty badly. 

BTW these guitars look awesome.


----------



## Le Jeff (Jan 17, 2015)

I've got a white Pacer Classic and normally wouldn't buy another of (basically) the exact same guitar. I may end up making an exception...


----------



## michblanch (Jan 17, 2015)

Louis Cypher said:


> Same! That purple one is gorgeous
> 
> Satchel (Russ Parrish) def deserves all this credit, said loads of times before but the Steel Panther t1ts and ar$e joking aside, he is a phenomenal player, was listening to Fight - War of Words the other day and loving his playing on that, tho I am not sure the pink bengal or the purple leopard would have fitted in with Fight! LOL!




There are some really great videos on YouTube from when he was in Paul Gilbert's band.


----------



## Riverrunsred (Jan 17, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> I really don't have the physique to play that kind of guitars any longer XD



But wouldn't it look fantastic hanging on the wall ?


----------



## feraledge (Jan 17, 2015)

Riverrunsred said:


> But wouldn't it look fantastic hanging on the wall ?



Translation: time to hang it up, grandpa.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 17, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The point of a Floyd Rose isn't it's ability to float, because you can do that on regular 2-point tremolos, or even 6-point tremolos if you set it up right. The point of as Floyd Rose is to let you go ....ing insane on a guitar and not lose tuning stability. The floating thing is just a bonus.  Some people go for the non-recessed Floyd for easier string changing or for tonal reasons.



Yeah, plus the top mount Floyds still float. They don't lie flat on the face of the guitar. There is just very little room to pull up (less than a half step). 

I have a 1987 Kramer Pacer Custom II (flip flop pink) with a top mount Floyd and SSH, 22 frets, 12" radius, etc. etc. I hated it for a long time because I wanted 24 frets and a recessed Floyd. But now I'm kinda liking that I never got rid of it!


----------



## feraledge (Jan 17, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, plus the top mount Floyds still float. They don't lie flat on the face of the guitar. There is just very little room to pull up (less than a half step).
> 
> I have a 1987 Kramer Pacer Custom II (flip flop pink) with a top mount Floyd and SSH, 22 frets, 12" radius, etc. etc. I hated it for a long time because I wanted 24 frets and a recessed Floyd. But now I'm kinda liking that I never got rid of it!



The lack of range on a top-mounted Floyd is radically overstated. My MIA Charvels are forever keepers and the recessed Floyds have probably done more to keep me from buying the MIM ones.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 18, 2015)

feraledge said:


> The lack of range on a top-mounted Floyd is radically overstated. My MIA Charvels are forever keepers and the recessed Floyds have probably done more to keep me from buying the MIM ones.



Yeah I wasn't aware that people viewed the top mounts any differently than the recessed variety. Plus, there's a pretty cool aesthetic to havering no route around the back end.


----------



## Riverrunsred (Jan 18, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Translation: time to hang it up, grandpa.



Glad that doesn't apply to me, I'm 48, no kids therefore no grandkids  To me the brighter/louder the paintjob the better. I'm in the process of building a sublime green pearl Strat.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah, for whatever reason a lot of people think all non-recessed Floyds are flush-mounted, which obviously is not the case.

This baby has quite a bit of pull up:


----------



## ninn (Jan 18, 2015)

Riverrunsred said:


> Glad that doesn't apply to me, I'm 48, no kids therefore no grandkids  To me the brighter/louder the paintjob the better. I'm in the process of building a sublime green pearl Strat.



 I'll be 40 this year. Me and my receding hairline will rock the **** out of these.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 19, 2015)

Riverrunsred said:


> Glad that doesn't apply to me, I'm 48, no kids therefore no grandkids  To me the brighter/louder the paintjob the better. I'm in the process of building a sublime green pearl Strat.



Well, it's not that I don't like them any longer. But just picture er, let's say, Johann Haegg with such a guitar, that's why I won't get one. After all, looks ARE important, ans the worst is, people buying this one can't even object


----------



## Edika (Jan 19, 2015)

I hate leopard animal print motifs but I'd get the yellow one for sure! My advancing age has actually made me more tolerant of fluffy colors and paint jobs !


----------



## Riverrunsred (Jan 19, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> Well, it's not that I don't like them any longer. But just picture er, let's say, Johann Haegg with such a guitar, that's why I won't get one. After all, looks ARE important, ans the worst is, people buying this one can't even object



I don't play out and have no mirrors in my music room, I'm safe


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jan 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acjOQSC6GeI

kramers probably giving him almost $100 for these, which is a lot of money when you're addicted to drugs.


----------



## asher (Jan 19, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> Well, it's not that I don't like them any longer. But just picture er, let's say, Johann Haegg with such a guitar, that's why I won't get one. After all, looks ARE important, ans the worst is, people buying this one can't even object



But if you've got one of these, you're already all like:


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 21, 2015)

It would look better with black pickups IMO.


----------



## jonsick (Jan 21, 2015)

_(sigh)_

When is it available?


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 21, 2015)

with that purple I`d be prettier than my girlfriend.


----------



## guill666 (Jan 21, 2015)

Really 80's power


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 21, 2015)

I love it!!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 26, 2015)

New pics from Kramer FB
I really want the purple one


----------



## electriceye (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm actually digging the yellow one a lot more than the purple one. Curious what the price will be.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 26, 2015)

electriceye said:


> I'm actually digging the yellow one a lot more than the purple one. Curious what the price will be.



I am hoping they are around the same as the Bengal Tiger Kramer at at the moment, around £550


----------



## asher (Jan 26, 2015)

That picture is amazing.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 30, 2015)

Kramer Facebook post

https://www.facebook.com/KramerGuit...cf18970b08&size=1200,600&fbid=917167784969281

Guitar will be available from 1st May 



Kramer Facebook said:


> Patrick Sims When are these going to be available?? I cannot find one anywhere online for sell.
> Like · Reply · 3 · 6 February at 02:15
> 
> Kramer Guitars USA May, 1
> Like · 6 · 9 February at 16:11


----------



## electriceye (Mar 30, 2015)

Finally! Kramer's PR department SUCKS. If they even have one. At least we finally have a date set. Curious what the price will be.


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow. I literally just bought my first Kramer just last week and it was phenomenal value for money. I guarantee this will be an awesome guitar, I may even have to get one, it's right up my street! Without guys like satchel there's no way manufacturers would make stuff like this, awesome!


----------

